# Me and my Nubs



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well since Nub was in CL and I was in CL (the guy in the ugly shirt) I figured why not get a couple pics. Than I decided to light one up! Tasty!

Now I don't do reviews, but I can say it starts out with flavor, which is the point of the Nub! It also has a ton of smoke, which I love!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

You're killing me here...


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Frank this is like your 5th thread you started.... are you real busy at work today?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Jealousy is quicky turning to rage....


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Enough!!! You guys with your nubbin' elbows with Sam and getting all jiggy with nub smokin'. I can't take any more. I still have to wait at least 30 days - and that's if they come to my neighborhood. You are just nubbing it in our faces; its cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Jealousy is quicky turning to rage....


Yeah for real, wheres my Nub?
No wait a minute I don't know why I'm whining those things look like 60 rings and I have swore off 60's. Now I must stand strong and hold to my promise to myself.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Jealousy is quicky turning to rage....


What Ben said:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Enough!!! You guys with your nubbin' elbows with Sam and getting all jiggy with nub smokin'. I can't take any more. I still have to wait at least 30 days - and that's if they come to my neighborhood. You are just nubbing it in our faces; its cruel and unusual punishment!


Ditto!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Jealousy is quicky turning to rage....


you guys are killing us. Texas is getting its revenge for that mass bombing. cruel:dribble:


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i want one! i want one! I WANT ONEEEE!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

you suck!!!!!!!!
can't wait to try these babies.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> You're killing me here...


What Mike said!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Frank this is like your 5th thread you started.... are you real busy at work today?


Today and yesterday posted almost 100 pictures! Busy weekend!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

My wife saw the pictures and she has been calling me Nubs!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You bastage! I'm dying to try one of those!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

well la di da
just keep waving those things in front of us and see what happens
you can only tease the bull for so long


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing more of the Nub


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

This is cruel and unusual punishment!!
I NEED A NUB!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

*UNCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
We'b had eNUB!!!!!*:sweat:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Frank are there any in that box he signed for you?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Frank you suck!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I seriously can't take this anymore...I'm not kidding....


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Nubs has got to be the biggest thing to hit the cigar world! watch out Mr. Oliva!

:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

rub a dub two gars in a tub...they look highly smokable...


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

...I want a nub


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Frank you suck!!


That is just mean!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No the box is empty, I'm not that lucky!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Nubs has got to be the biggest thing to hit the cigar world! watch out Mr. Oliva!
> 
> :biggrin:


I would guess he doesn't care since he makes them!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

All I can say is that you ALL rock.

I probably sound like a broken record, (and I don't plan of fixing the record)

But I really can't say enough about you guys. You support and excitement is overwhelming, and I cannot tell you all enough how much I appreciate you guys.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Frank, we need to do more co-op advertising in CA, your picture has BOOSTED CA subscriptions. 

just next time you pay.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know about paying LOL but anything you need that you think I can help with I'm your man!


----------

